# Supreme Commander wird nach 1er Stunde langsamer, trotz High-Eng Pc?!



## sunnycore (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo an Alle.

Ich habe einen AMD Phenom II 940 @ 3.55GHz und eine ATI 4890er @940/1120MHz....

Wenn ich Supreme Commander zocke läuft alles super gut. Allerdings wird alles nach 45min - 1er Stunde langsamer. Das Spiel hängt sich nach einer Stunde jede 10 Sekunden ganz kurz auf. (Weniger als eine Sekunde). Ich habe immer das ATI TrayTool gestartet, weshalb mir die FPS angezeigt werden. Ich habe in diesen Stockmomenten und beim langsamer werden des Spielverlaufes rund 60FSP, was der Höchstwert meines Bildschrims ist. Ab und zu, bei AtomAnschlägen, sinken die bilder pro Sekunde auf 35. 

Aber WARUM wird das Spiel langsamer?

Ich habe die Logitech G19, bei der mir auf dem Bildschirm mein Prozessor angezeigt wird. Alle Kerne laufen mit 50%.... 
Ich habe 8Gbyte RAM, allerdings ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem. Ich habe ungefähr noch 0.6 Gbyte frei, während ich mit vielen Einheiten spiele....


Ich hoffe es können mir welche helfen, das kotzt mich wircklich an.... 

LG

SunnyRocker


----------



## Infin1ty (24. Januar 2010)

Nimm mal die Übertaktung raus, gerade bei der Graka
und teste noch mal.


----------



## sunnycore (24. Januar 2010)

Das Problem war leider schon vorher da, deswegen übertaktete ich sie auf diesen Wert...
Am Prozessor kann es auch nicht liegen ,da ich bei der spannung gut 0.2 GHz höher komme, ihn aber wieder auf 3.55 zurückgeschraubt habe, um auf Nummer Sicher zu gehen...

Bei einem Freund ist es allerdings nicht so....
Gibt es noch Vorschläge?


----------



## A3000T (24. Januar 2010)

Schau mal, ob bei dir die Hardwarebeschleunigung des Tons ausgeschalten ist. Das war bei mir mal vor Ewigkeiten bei Battlefield 1942 so, fing nach etwa einer Stunde an zu ruckeln wie bärzig. 

Ansonsten: Wie viele Einheiten sind denn eingestellt und wieviele hast du bereits gebaut? Ab ner gewissen Anzahl fängt das Spiel an lahmarschig zu werden. Und ist es das normale SC, oder Forged Alliance? Forged Alliance ist etwas humaner, was die Ressourcen angeht, das Original frisst sich an deiner Hardware so fett wie ein Gremlin. 

Achja, betrifft das den Mehrspielermodus oder ist das auch in der Kampagne so?


----------



## sunnycore (24. Januar 2010)

Muss die Hardwarebeschleunigung an oder ausgeschaltet sein? Ich finde dazu keine Einstellung in Optionen...

Es ist nur in der Kampagne so. Beim Mehrspieler würde ich mir denken, dass der HostPc zu schwach ist... oder so.


----------



## A3000T (24. Januar 2010)

Äh, wenn es sich einschalten lässt, dann einschalten.

Schau mal unter DXDiag ob da bei Sound der Regler ganz rechts steht. Falls net, nachholen.


----------



## sunnycore (24. Januar 2010)

Jaa steht


----------



## mayo (25. Januar 2010)

Dieses Problem kommt mir bekannt vor.
SC frist sich nach einiger Zeit im Arbeitsspeicher voll. Wenn man am Einheitenlimit von 500 ist, ist der Gegner / CPU es auch. Das ruckelt dann so enorm. 

Hab es schon länger nicht gespielt, deswegen weis ich nicht mehr ob es total vermeidbar ist. Das selbe Problem gabs mal bei ANNO usw.
@it:
wieso hast du 8GB Ram im Rechner wenn dein Windoof nur 3,5 verwalten kann??? s.u.


----------



## maschine (25. Januar 2010)

Ich würde dir raten auf ein 64-Bit Betriebssystem umzusteigen, denn die ~3,5GB RAM sind für SC doch ein bisschen wenig.
Denn wenn ich mit 8 Leuten spiele und sich im Laufe des Spiels mehrere tausend Einheiten auf dem Bildschirm tummeln, fängt das auch bei meiner Kiste an zu ruckeln


----------



## sunnycore (25. Januar 2010)

@ mayo 
Nun, mein vater hatte Speicher übrig, weshalb ich ihn einfach einbaute. 

@ maschine 
Jo, das nächste wird auf jeden Fall 64 Bit..
Welche Spiele laufen denn darauf nicht, bzw. welche Porgramme?


----------



## BigBubby (25. Januar 2010)

sunnycore schrieb:


> @ maschine
> Jo, das nächste wird auf jeden Fall 64 Bit..
> Welche Spiele laufen denn darauf nicht, bzw. welche Porgramme?



Es gibt irgendwo hier eine Liste, was alles läuft und was nicht. war glaube ich ein Poll.
Mußte mal reingucken.

Ich frage mich, wie man auf die idee mit 8gb ram und 32bit kommt.


----------



## sunnycore (25. Januar 2010)

Mein Vater hatte den übrig, so habe ich ihn mit zu meinen vieren eingebaut.


----------



## mayo (25. Januar 2010)

Kannst auch wieder ausbauen, der macht immo eh nix ;9
Bei mir Win7 64bit, laufen eigentlichen alle Programme ohne Probleme. Nur ein paar ältere sachen brauchen anfangs etwas "liebe"

sogar AlarmStufeRot2 usw laufen. Selbst das alte Sarcraft mit ein paar tricks.


----------



## HCN (12. Februar 2010)

Ja nur Crysis der Dreck läuft nicht und das trotz neusten Treibern und neustem Patch und super High End Rechner. Auch im komp. Modus nicht.

Zum Glück wars nur die Demo und ich hab kein Geld dafür ausgegeben, dass die Programmierer zu unfähig sind ein Spiel ohne solche massiven Bugs herauszubringen, denn den Fehler haben einige Leute.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Februar 2010)

Bei mir läufts ohne Probs. 
D
Die Demo wird übrigens auch nicht gepatched weshalb du von ihr auch nicht auf die Vollversion schließen kannst.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (22. Februar 2010)

Das Supcom nach einer Weile langsamer wird ist total normal!
1) Ist es nicht zu 100% für 4 Kerne optimiert
2) Frist die KI ziemlich viel rechenleistung, aber leider nur von der Leistung eines Kerns, d.h. in deinem Fall 3,55 GHz verteil auf alle 4 Kerne oder auch nur auf einen (bei mir der Fall, einer auf 100% Rest bei 20%)
3) Die Geschwindigkeit wird vom Spiel selbst gedrosselt, um Lags im Multiplayer und Asynchronisation bei Netzwerkspielen zu vermeiden!!!

Ich hab nen Quad mit 4x3,4GHz und ne GTX285 mit 2GB und 4GB Ram. Und das Phänomen is das selbe und da sind wir nicht die einzigen....
der aktuelle Patch hat da schon viel geholfen, aber perfekt is es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## TheGhostdog (23. Februar 2010)

Leigt wohl am Ram


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

> Ich habe 8Gbyte RAM, allerdings ein 32 Bit Betriebssystem



WOW das hat sinn


----------

